# No heat and clicking in dash



## 95Alty (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

I searched ten pages of threads before posting here and read a lot about the blower motor resistor.

My problem is that this spring I started hearing a clicking behind the heater control unit. I was still able to get heat, but sometimes I had to move the temperature control slider back and forth and play with the vent control buttons. Now, I have no heat and a constant clicking in the dash. The A/C works, but when I set the air to blow on the windshield, the A/C turns on, without turning on the A/C switch.

I tested all the air flow buttons and they work properly.

I did read on some Nissan forum somewhere that someone sprayed a seized cable in the engine compartment and was able to get heat again. I don't know exactly where that is, but I found a steel cable and spring of some kind right beside it. I cleaned it up and sprayed a bit of WD-40 but it didn't work.

What should I try first? Thermostat? Blower motor resistor, according this this thread?

http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/77280-no-heat-no-none.html

Any help in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Check the Heating and cooling FSM for the walkthrough of diagnosing this.


----------

